# Puppy Mill Pups & Behavior Problems



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to some really good articles written by an animal behaviorist explaining why pet shop/puppy mill puppies can be hard to housebreak, socialize and have temperament problems.

http://www.badgerkennelclub.com/puppy_mills.htm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is one of the most informative articles I've ever read. Excellent!! I went ahead and copied and pasted as it teaches too much not to be read by everyone.

*How can I find a responsible breeder or rescue organization?*

So where does one look for a puppy or adult dog? An excellent site, the Dog Owner's Guide, offers help with finding a dog by discussing the pros and cons of the various sources for obtaining a puppy including a section on rescue organizations.

Is this breeder reputable? How do you find a responsible breeder or rescue organization? Locating responsible breeders and rescue contacts can be difficult. You won't often read their ads in the local newspaper, nor will you see their puppies at a pet store. But don't get discouraged, you've already come a long way!

An all-breed club like the Badger Kennel Club can be an excellent resource for referrals to responsible breeders and rescue contacts. Other dog owners (of the breed you're fancying), veterinarians, purebred dog registries, such as the American Kennel Club (AKC), United Kennel Club (UKC), and American Rare Breed Association (ARBA) can also be good starting points. Acme Pet offers some additional tips on choosing a quality dog breeder. And Club member, Sheryl Bolton, offers several signs of a responsible breeder and possible signs for concern.

*About the author:*

Sharon Savage earned her M.S. in Zoology/Animal Behavior from the University of Wisconsin, and currently lives and works in England.  From 1996-99, she ran K-9 Behavioral Solutions, providing in-home dog behavior counseling and classes to over 700 clients in Wisconsin and surrounding states. She has two dogs:  Piper, a Jack Russell Terrier, and Dagger, an Australian Cattle Dog.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, as always, you are a wonderful resource.


----------

